# Um....what are they doing? =|



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

So, my partner on many occassions as well as myself have noticed that my boys um...pleasure themselves? The reason why we think this, is because they're not grooming, but playing with their genitalia. Also, they seem to be 'humping' the air. So are my boys masterbating? haha.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Lol!! ;D Certainly sounds like they are! I only got my first male rats recently so don't know if it's common but to be honest most other male mammals do it so why not rats?


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never seen my male to that, just groom himself down there. But it's perfectly possible. Masturbation is most common in primates, but I could believe it happening.


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

Male Hedgehogs are FAMOUS for doing it, I've caught mine a few times, silly Spike<3 but is it really not that common?


----------



## SILENTbutRATTIE (Jul 26, 2008)

My old boys have never done that o_o


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

SILENTbutRATTIE said:


> My old boys have never done that o_o


that you have seen! 

The humping of others could be dominance as well.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

my male rats hump air all the time and play with themselves. just today i caught niggles giving taz the equivalent of a blowjob lol. it was so weird i just walked away laughing and ewww lol :. i think its pretty normal since most animals masturbate regularily if there are no females present... humans do it all the time too


----------

